# Brand New 2013 GTI - Stock Stereo Questions



## TDI2GTI86 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi All,

New to Vortex, been a TDI owner for years but finally purchased a 2013 GTI this weekend. 

Music and sound quality are very important to me and I have always done my own after-market work on my cars.

Few questions:

1.) I have read about the easy fix($15 Adapter) for integrating a sub-woofer into the stock sound system. Has anyone had experience with this? How does it sound?

2.) I would like to replace the stock speakers eventually, once again is the stock head unit capable of delivering enough power and do you have any recommendations for what brands/types of speakers sound the best in the GTI?

3.) Is there anyway to achieve great sound using the VW stock head unit? Or do I need to just bite the bullet and buy a good aftermarket head unit and save myself the trouble of the above 2 questions all together.
- For those that have replaced the stock head unit, do after market head units still sync up with all the VW in-dash displays, for phone calls, address books, etc.
- Will I have to run new a new microphone for hands free calling, or are after market head units capable of working with the existing VW microphone and hands free calling buttons?


Any and all help you can provide is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## TDI2GTI86 (Mar 11, 2013)

Bump


----------



## GTI-DNA (Feb 18, 2006)

TDI2GTI86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New to Vortex, been a TDI owner for years but finally purchased a 2013 GTI this weekend.
> 
> ...


You don't need an aftermarket stereo if the one you have does what you want. You can add a JBL MS-8 to your factory system. This will give you 8 channels of output for amps, 31 bands of equalization that can be adjusted differently on the L and R. Surround sound, high, low, and band pass filters for running active and it has auto tune to set your sound stage up for you.

If you don't want to add amps right away (money, I know) the MS-8 has a built in amp that provides 22 watts RMS to each channel.

Just adding this to the factory system and powering each speaker with the right bandwidth can make a huge difference.

As for speakers, I ran Dayton Reference series out of Parts Express. The RS-180 and RS-28 were a nice front end in my GTI. Of course, speakers sound better with more power. Since your stock unit is only about 10 watts, the MS-8 would make the stockers sound better.

Even with the best aftermarket modules, you will not have full factory functionality of the MDS and steering wheel controls if you go aftermarket.

Factoring in the CanBus adapter, steering wheel adaptor and radio, an MS-8 is about equal in price and does soo much more.

Now, if you just want to add a sub, a 15 dollar PAC line output converter, some RCA's, an Amp, power wire, and sub/enclosure is all you need.


----------



## TDI2GTI86 (Mar 11, 2013)

GTI-DNA said:


> You don't need an aftermarket stereo if the one you have does what you want. You can add a JBL MS-8 to your factory system. This will give you 8 channels of output for amps, 31 bands of equalization that can be adjusted differently on the L and R. Surround sound, high, low, and band pass filters for running active and it has auto tune to set your sound stage up for you.
> 
> If you don't want to add amps right away (money, I know) the MS-8 has a built in amp that provides 22 watts RMS to each channel.
> 
> ...


This is amazing! Thank you so much for taking the time to write all of that out. 

I am old school, and have always re-done all of the audio in all of my cars from scratch, new head unit, amps, speakers, sub, etc.

Had no idea I could get a unit that would enable me to keep head unit I have now and get great sound.

In my TDI I am running a Kenwood Excelon 695, Alpine SPS-600C's X 4, Kenwood KAC-8105D, and an Alpine 10" Type R sub.

If I go with the MS-8, and use the Kenwood KAC-8105D, and an Alpine 10" Type R sub out of my Jetta would I get the same clarity of sound and volume out of the system?(Keep in mind I would upgrade the door speakers when I get more money).

The reason why I ask, is only running 22 RMS to each speaker is still a little low, when I would be looking to replace with speakers that can handle 80 RMS. I.E. a new set of Alpines.

Let me know your thoughts.

Thanks again!


----------



## GTI-DNA (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes, 22 watts per channel is low, but you can upgrade the power with outbord amps. You already have a sub amp, then just get a four channel or two and go to town. 

Look up the MS-8 on JBL's website. I think you will be impressed and best thing is you keep your stock stereo and functioning.

If I was going to do a system in my new MS3, it would be MS-8 and 8 channels for sub, center channel, and a three way active L and R. I would need 10 channels of amplification though :laugh:

I would do a mid power 4 channel amp and a mid power 2 channel along with the kenwood, the four channel for mids and tweets in front and the two channel on coax in the rear for rear fill. Runn a 5 inch coax off the MS-8 power for the center channel and have 5.1 surround. After running auto tune and auto time allignment, you would be supprised on how the factory speakers sound. Later, you can upgrade the midbass and tweeters, re-run the auto tune and be all set.

So you would assign one channel for center, two channels for midbass, two channels for tweeters, two channels for rear fill, and one channel for sub on the MS-8. Figure a 50x2 for the rear and 100x4 for the front midbass and tweeters and it would sound SWEET.


----------



## TDI2GTI86 (Mar 11, 2013)

GTI-DNA said:


> Yes, 22 watts per channel is low, but you can upgrade the power with outbord amps. You already have a sub amp, then just get a four channel or two and go to town.
> 
> Look up the MS-8 on JBL's website. I think you will be impressed and best thing is you keep your stock stereo and functioning.
> 
> ...


Looks like I have my work cut out for me! LOL!

Thank you again for all the great input and saving me the time and heartache of replacing a brand new stock head unit!


----------

